# I'd like to buy windows vista?



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

What/where is the best place to buy a good copy of windows vista home basic? thanks


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

You should be able to pick up a copy at your local Wal-mart, or Circuit City/Best Buy.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

You're going to want to be sure that whatever computer you plan on installing Vista on, is capable of running Vista - some older computers are not. Even some older computers which are Vista capable, are just barely capable.

The best value comes when you get Vista on a new machine.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Here is a page from Microsoft that you run to find out IF your machine IS capable to run Vista. It goes and checks things like if you have enough memory, etc.
Vista requires so many different things from your computer then XP. So this page advises you want to may need or if it is ready to upgrade to Vista.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/buyorupgrade/upgradeadvisor.mspx?wt_svl=20406a&mg_id=20406b


----------



## quadcam79 (Oct 1, 2007)

newegg.com is usually the best place to get pc part/software online. I've used them for parts to build a bunch of systems. 
theres premium http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116143
and basic http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116153

You might regret getting vista though...most everyone that has it wants Xp back. i havent used it personally so i cant say for sure, XP works just fine for me so no need to change it


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Having a desktop with XP and a new laptop with Vista, with the recommended memory etc, I would be overjoyed to have XP on the laptop. Vista is something that I will probably have to figure out and learn to live with, if I can figure out why it is so slow, but I certainly wouldn't pay 2 cents for it if I had XP!!!


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

My computer exceeds the minimum requirements. Vista basic should run fine on 3 gigs of ram. My computer at the school I work at is an Acer w/ 512mb ram, vista basic, 180gb hdd. It's pretty darn fast with 6 + windows/programs open at a time! I use it frequently and like some of it features. Not too big of a difference from xp, other than eyecandy and a few neat features here and there...but, hey I'll be forced to upgrade some time or other, whenever MS decides to not support windows xp (rolls eyes) I might as well get it now. I think the best place to get vista basic is neweg as one of the posters sugested. It is 60 bucks for the upgrade edition. Which do you guys prefer? the upgrade edition on the full edition? Would I be better going with vista premium? what benefits will i get from premium over basic?


----------



## mysticokra (Feb 5, 2003)

Teresa S. said:


> My computer exceeds the minimum requirements. Vista basic should run fine on 3 gigs of ram. My computer at the school I work at is an Acer w/ 512mb ram, vista basic, 180gb hdd. It's pretty darn fast with 6 + windows/programs open at a time! I use it frequently and like some of it features. Not too big of a difference from xp, other than eyecandy and a few neat features here and there...but, hey I'll be forced to upgrade some time or other, whenever MS decides to not support windows xp (rolls eyes) I might as well get it now. I think the best place to get vista basic is neweg as one of the posters sugested. It is 60 bucks for the upgrade edition. Which do you guys prefer? the upgrade edition on the full edition? Would I be better going with vista premium? what benefits will i get from premium over basic?


You may want to Google "replacing Vista with XP." People are returning in droves to XP after Vista's slow performance and annoying quirks.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm going to buy and try vista. If it doesn't (which it should) meet/exceed my needs, I will put it away until everyone is FORCED to upgrade, due to MS not supporting XP...whenever that is. Hopefully by that time, they will have resolved some of the issued bugs tha others have experinced.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

I can still remember all the resistance when XP first arrived on the scene, and folks were sticking to Windows 98. Resistance to change is nothing new and is certainly expected. 

Without doubt, the majority of us will be running Vista in the not-so-distant future.



Teresa S. said:


> I'm going to buy and try vista. If it doesn't (which it should) meet/exceed my needs, I will put it away until everyone is FORCED to upgrade, due to MS not supporting XP...whenever that is. Hopefully by that time, they will have resolved some of the issued bugs tha others have experinced.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

OntarioMan said:


> I can still remember all the resistance when XP first arrived on the scene, and folks were sticking to Windows 98. Resistance to change is nothing new and is certainly expected.
> 
> Without doubt, the majority of us will be running Vista in the not-so-distant future.


I agree. I was one of the many few who, in my case, stuck with windows 2k pro. I don't regret going to XP and I doubt I'll regret going to vista. But, if I DO doubt going to Vista, I'll always have a good copy of XP pro on hand to save me.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

If you are a gamer you will regret giong to Vista. So many problem, so little answers.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

from what i have read your wasting money on vista, daily updates from microsoft are needed becuase of the holes and back doors, Microsoft is setting up to continue to run XP since it is less trouble than vista.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

by the time Xp goes the way of 98se, Linux will be the OS of choice. 

I think if they redu vista and make it a bit less bloated, it wouldnt be to bad.

it has its problems. its just to over designed and hungry.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

comfortablynumb, I agree, all the tech in town where i shop say they wouldnt have Vista, and Dell will take your dell with Vista and they will put in Xp for you free.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

well whats that tell you, when dell will retrofit your new puter with an older OS?

LOL


----------



## quadcam79 (Oct 1, 2007)

Linux is getting more and more user friendly, if I had the time to mess with it more I would probably switch all of my pc's over to one of the linux flavors.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

there is aa version of puppy called "Xpuppy".

it looks almost exactly like XP.

I'm sure microsnot once they see it will make the author stop developing it.

once a windows emulator like WINE, or Win4Lin evolves some more and is made to handle more and more windows programs, you wont have a real issue with running windows software in linux.

which will really put microsnot to the fire.

once linux evolves well into cross platform compatibility.....microsnot is skarooed.


----------

